# Are these nails normal?



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

Maybe this is just something I never noticed before...but do the underside of a dogs nails always look rough and cracked? My dog isn't limping or in pain at all, so is this just normal wear from walking on pavement?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

What kind of food do you feed?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

I feed her Acana large breed puppy.

I don't have a camera that will take a good enough picture. 

What do your dogs nails look like on the underside?


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah they get cracked, frayed, worn, unless you trim them before they get too long.
the sides cover the softer tissue, quick. That is what bleeds if cut too short.

time for a pedicure, good luck with that!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Cassie44 said:


> Maybe this is just something I never noticed before...but do the underside of a dogs nails always look rough and cracked? My dog isn't limping or in pain at all, so is this just normal wear from walking on pavement?


If you can get a close up photo to show what you are concerned about, that would help. Dogs can get weird toenail issues that may be a problem.

That said, it's also normal for the underside of their nails to have a bit rougher look to them than the top. 

Many of us Dremel the nails cause it's easy to quickly file off the rough. Just click this --> How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## Cassie44 (May 3, 2012)

Clipping a Dog's Claws

This link shows some pictures of what the underside of my dogs nails look like...guess its normal! 

Thanks for the responses anyway!


----------

